# Best Mosquito/Fly Repellent



## ChesapeakeBorn (Sep 30, 2014)

Our poor goats are getting assaulted by flies during the day and covered in mosquitos at night. What can I put on them that is effective, yet not super toxic as my children handle these goats several times a day?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

This is what I use:
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/flicks-essential-oil-spray


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Me too! Love it!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

I have been doing a lot of research on this topic. Living in coastal Alabama we have our fair share of the little blood suckers. They don't seem to land on the goats but our dog is usually covered in them. Insectcop.net has some good advice on which product to use based on your needs. We would prefer a chemical backyard spray that last a couple of months. You remove the animals from your yard; you can either bring them inside of somewhere other than your yard. You spray the product all over your infested areas then let it dry. Once dried your yard is safe for kids and animals. I think we will give it a try, we have tried herbal methods but our infestation is too great for natural approaches. The spray we have decided to try is Spectracide Triazicide Backyard Concentrate. Another good one I read about on InsectCop is Ortho Bug-B-Gone Backyard Spray. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

There are several good essential oil sprays that you can use..but may need to apply it a couple of times a day. I also spray it inside their barn, on the walls.
Once a month, I use Frontline Spray on them..just a few squirts along their topline. Stops ticks, lice, mites, etc.
Have also had very good luck with putting out the stable fly (biting fly) sticky traps.
We use fly predators also (spaulding fly predators) which get delivered every few weeks.
Fly traps (baited) which need to be hung outside away from barn as they are "attractant traps"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The spectricide should do the trick.


----------

